# Programmas / Software >  Probēma ar Windows XP instalēšanu- nevar uzinstalēt

## donis7

Vai kaads var paliidzeet - ir reaala probleema, jo nevar uzinstaleet Windows XP. Nav ne jausmas, kas datoram bija noticis, bet, kad to iesleedza, vinjsh peec apm 5 min paarrestarteejaas, paraadot zilu ekraanu ar kaut kaadu ERROR. Noleemu veikt Windows atjauninaashanu, bet vinjsh neljaava. Tad noleemu paarinstaleet windows, noformateejot cieto. To arii izdariiju, bet windows instalaacija neepaartraukti uzkaraas - varu noformateet cietu, saakas process, ievadu regional un language options un tad kaut kaadaa vietaa un paraadaas Fatal error... katru reizi cits teksts uz zila ekraana, bet visbiezhaak izlec kljuudas kods: c000021a (Fatal System Error). ir izlecis arii "out of virtual memory" un MEMORY COULD NOT BE WRITTEN. Saakotneeji man 1u reizi izdevaas uzlikt Windows, bet tad saaku instaleet SP2 un dators uzkaaraas - ar to pashu zilo ekraanu. Kopsh taa briizha - viss... BIOSaaa tieku iekshaa, bet man nav iisti saprashanas, ko un kaa tur mainiit - vai vispaar tur var, ko dariit. Vai ir kaut kaads veids, kaa man to datoru dabuut pie dziiviibas!? Kaut kaadas programmas vai tmldz, bez valjaa skruuveeshanas (Datoram joprojaam staav garantijas uzliime)!?

----------


## Vikings

Tak nečakarējies, nes uz garantiju, tam jau viņa arī domāta. Un vispār, problēma izskatās pēc dzelžu problēmas (visdrīzāk RAMa) kuru izlabot bez atskrūvēšanas nevar.

----------


## donis7

Es caur i-veikalu suutiiju un izraadaas, ka garantija ir Daugavpilii - taapeec domaaju, ka mosh kaut kaa var tomeer sataisiit! Ja nee, tad nekas jau arii neatliks! Tikai man liekas, ka diez vai tas ies par garantiju!

----------


## Slowmo

Jā, te tiešām pēc dzelžu problēmas izskatās un uz tiem garantija attiecas, ja vien tā nav beigusies. Cita lieta, ka, ja tā ir atmiņa, tā maksā salīdzinoši lēti un varbūt pat sanāk lētāk nekā čakarēties ar garantiju. Bet tik pat labi probēma var izrādīties arī kaut kur citur, piemēram mātesplate.

----------


## donis7

Nu, liels paldies! Tad meegjinaashu ar garantiju! Es jau nodomaaju, ka tas instaleejot/atinstaleejot kaut kaadu softu buus shitaa sachakareets!?

----------


## ansius

Ja pirki lv tad ness uz servicenet.lv kas ir oficiālais lielāko daļu garantiju izpildītājs. Tik iepriekš uzzini kas un kā jo diagnostika arī nav lēts prieks pie viņiem ja tomēr izrādīsies ka garantiju viņi neapkalpo.

----------


## defs

Un,ja beigās dzelžos nav vaina,tad instalē linux.Es jau to izdariju un pamazām sāku pierast.Uzinstalēju ubuntu,iekšā internets ar mozillu,open office,mūzikas un filmu atskaņotajs,foto editors...tadā veidā.

----------


## Mairis

Pie Over clockošanas arī parādās dažādi brīnumi, ka nevar uzinstalēt.

----------


## edza135

Man liekas ka tev ar hd navkartiba

----------

